
Secrets to being smarter: 30 podcasts for techies - JeremyMorgan
https://www.pluralsight.com/blog/career/smarter-secrets-podcasts
======
karimdag
I'm saving this for later, however, have you[JermeyMorgan] personally
listened/followed those podcasts ? If so, what did you think of them ?

